# Beating Up on the Crippled!



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

There are ruthless folks within our ranks gentlemen. Just cruel I do declare! 
This afternoon, as I'm icing my foot down on the couch, my doorbell rings....SON OF A.... 
I :crutch: my way to the front door and when I opened it......







Two concussive blasts sent both crutches a-flyin' and land me on my yass. WTH?! Good thing I go back to the Dr. Monday... 
First up is @cvrle1 with what seems to be recompense for some destruction that I may...or may not have caused in the past.:grin2:
I was lending you a helping hand and this is what you do to me?:tsk: Thank you brother and as told you by PM, this ain't over...not by far my friend... 







Second act of kind cruelty belongs to @Kidvegas. Joe said he was sick and tired of seeing my comments about cigars that I've yet to try. Well I'm sorry bro, but I'm a simple man whose idea of "the finer things" consists of: good company, good food, cold Bud Light, and a cigar that don't suck! That simple friend...but I'll tell ya this much JOE...these babies will die a fiery death just like the rest! And I'll remember your generosity when I do.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

You got smacked x2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

upper cut and a left hook!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> There are ruthless folks within our ranks gentlemen. Just cruel I do declare!
> 
> This afternoon, as I'm icing my foot down on the couch, my doorbell rings....SON OF A....
> 
> ...


Double Whammy......very Awesome!

Enjoy my friend

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Double Whammy......very Awesome!
> 
> Enjoy my friend
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Bet your @ss I will!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

The ol' 1,2.
Good work @cvrle1 and @Kidvegas


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Good cheer there.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Got to admit, I was hoping to see a Green Army Man.... all them Marine cigars need something to look up to. 

Nice work guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> Got to admit, I was hoping to see a Green Army Man.... all them Marine cigars need something to look up to.
> 
> Nice work guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking what I could include as an extra, but never thought of that. Will keep in back pocket for future use. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Another Good Old Fashioned Ash Whooping! Good work boys!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice double tap! @Kidvegas @cvrie1 &#128077;


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Way to pile on gentlemen - great hits !


----------

